# Vancouver, BC



## ShyRon (Dec 3, 2009)

Vancouver, BC?


----------



## Hoofservant (Apr 15, 2009)

This thread is timely, I just met up with someone from here yesterday and we were discussing how we need to get more people. Hopefully we can do better than a gathering of two this time. So yeah, I'm in.


----------



## BroBuddyDudeMan (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, i can make it to a group. was just talkin to llee about it. and appearently i lve close to Hoofservant.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm...I think that might give me a panic attack lol


----------



## mm10 (Jan 13, 2010)

GnR said:


> Hmm...I think that might give me a panic attack lol


I was thinking the same thing lol, although I suppose it might be beneficial to meet people who could actually relate to that


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

mm10 said:


> I was thinking the same thing lol, although I suppose it might be beneficial to meet people who could actually relate to that


 Or perhaps we should all meet at the roxy downtown and have a round of tequila shooters before we start talking lol.


----------



## BroBuddyDudeMan (Jan 11, 2010)

GnR said:


> Or perhaps we should all meet at the roxy downtown and have a round of tequila shooters before we start talking lol.


Now your thinking


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Hoth said:


> I can be there for anything between February 10th and 18th (when I'll be in Surrey).


Surrey eh lol. Well i'd rather meet in Surrey than Van during that time cause the Olympics will be going on and everything is gonna be nuts.


----------



## deadkittens (Jan 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No waaaaaaay. You'll never get me!

Good idea though. I hope lots of people go.


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

I would love to go to one, but priorities are set in Penticton where I am currently living right now... if there are some more in the future I would love too


----------



## AidanPryde (Nov 11, 2009)

If this ever gets off the ground you can count me in, I'd love to meet up with you guys.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I would do it for gold metal hockey tickets.:yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

where I am moving to, I'd be close enough to attend this meet, but I'd feel too old to go.


----------



## AidanPryde (Nov 11, 2009)

Obviously what we have to do is find out where all the people who are to nervous to come to a gathering live, and then kidnap them and force them to attend.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> where I am moving to, I'd be close enough to attend this meet, but I'd feel too old to go.


I live near Leonardess?

Oh my gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawd.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

So anyone have some tickets for me? I would even take curling lol .


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone ever meet up ?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I doubt anyone did. We're a bunch of pansy *** west coasters lol. I'll be downtown tomorrow for the day. I'll be the one with the Canada hat drinking a beer.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ k i'll make sure and stop by.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll make sure to ask everyone with a Canada hat and beer if they are from SAS. Although I would have to be downtown for that though so it most likely won't happen.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^Beer plus benzos ? lol


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol k we'll just wheel you around. It'll be a nice conversation starter.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm all for wearing someone elses face Hannibal style. lol


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

oke


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

GnR said:


> oke


*Mole*...... *Mole*...... *MOLEY, MOLEY, MOLEY, MOLEY, MOLEY!!!*


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Well since this thread's "gathering" purpose's are clearly dead....
For Sale: 2003 Nissan 350Z, 6spd, Touring, Leather, Fully Loaded, Mint Condition, 40k Miles. 18,000 obo. Would also consider trade for P/U or SUV. No low ballers, no joy riders. Total chick/dude magnet car (so I'm told).


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol. So your ride plus, what, like a few thousand icecream sandwiches? So I'd be trading my sports car for a vehicle of lesser value, and I'd get fat in the process? Deal.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

GnR said:


> Well since this thread's "gathering" purpose's are clearly dead....
> For Sale: 2003 Nissan 350Z, 6spd, Touring, Leather, Fully Loaded, Mint Condition, 40k Miles. 18,000 obo. Would also consider trade for P/U or SUV. No low ballers, no joy riders. Total chick/dude magnet car (so I'm told).


Is that miles or kms ?

How do you go from sports car to p/u or SUV ! I thought about switching over to a Jeep at one point but I just can't go from 240hp down to sub 200 snd heavy. I want to get a new WRX, I might next year before air care lol...because i'm going to be screwed I think.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Its miles. I'm going to a truck because this car is useless. Plus I can get my horsepower kicks off-road, no speed limits, no cops.


----------



## Seven Island Suite (Apr 8, 2009)

I've just moved to Vancouver and I know practically no one. Anyone still wanting to meet up, please message me. Currently I'm looking for work in the downtown area. It would be cool to have some like-minded friends in this city!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey, 
Providing my visa is processed without too much drama I will be calling Vancouver home for 12 month. So I would like to drum up some interest for a meet late November or early December. If worst comes to worst I will be there alone and I will have a drink for each of you. So the more people which show interest, the more drinks I get to have alone. 

So who is interested. Nothing solid but just say 'yeah, I would be keen to meet SAS people later in the year'


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You're coming here for 12 whole months? Carazy!

I'm too paranoid to meet internet peeps as you're all secretly 55 year old unempoyed stalkers with too thick glasses, but there are actually lots of people here from Van so hopefully you will have a good turnout!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep, I will be in Canada for 2 year. I want to settle down in vancouver with real work and a normal life for the first 12 months, then do the tourist thing after that.

Well how about I scope them all out secretly and give you a full report? I will even get pics. Be like full cia profile reports.

My picture below. See I am not some 55yo guy with thick glasses, unemployed or a stalker.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Don't make me mace you when you get here.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh so we get to meet. Is the mace before or after the coffee, chat and kidnapping. :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Yep, I will be in Canada for 2 year. I want to settle down in vancouver with real work and a normal life for the first 12 months, then do the tourist thing after that.
> 
> Well how about I scope them all out secretly and give you a full report? I will even get pics. Be like full cia profile reports.
> 
> My picture below. See I am not some 55yo guy with thick glasses, unemployed or a stalker.


You look friendly, if you have any Kit Kat chocolate bars I'll gladly step inside your windowless old school rusted van.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Don't make me mace you when you get here.


I have a picture in my head of you just randomly seeing that guy and macing him. Poor guy wouldnt know what hit him


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't drink worth a **** anymore but I'd still come out for a meet. 

I'll make sure to bring duct tape and a face shield. :sus


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Haha, Looks like we will have an interesting mix of people. Dont have to drink, we could do anything. Just show some interest for future reference.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Lets all go to a canucks game and get drunk and out of hand!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, that could be my first hockey game. You can all taint me. Make me a hockey hooligan


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I blame Perfectionist for the shield... All I saw was mace.

The tape is for anyone who gets unruly. 

Maybe there is a reason we never have meetups. :um


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am getting that impression. Im going to be all naive and rock up with nothing. All you guys will be packing and I am going to end up in a world of hurt... I am a little worry about the hospitality in vancouver.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No we're all very nice just very....alert.

Very very alert.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Its all right. I will just have a meet by myself. I understand


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll meet ya for a brew. I'm from the rural area, and I'm much more hospitable than all these other West Coast snobs oke.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't group me in with these yale town yuppies. lol


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

2Talkative said:


> Don't group me in with these yale town yuppies. lol


 Hahaha. Fair enough. Although, I think I know where you're from. I've heard great things about the girls from your municipality lol.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Indeed, it's all good though until you get a STI the non Subaru type.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

2Talkative said:


> Indeed, it's all good though until you get a STI the non Subaru type.


:lol. Oh ****, I better get myself to the clinic...


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Not a big fan of STI's of any type. I may need some people to tell me where to stay away from. Dont want to wake up one morning with an STI in my driveway.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I know what municipality 2Talkative is from, and thus this makes me laugh.


----------

